# LOVELY dirk turns his ankle again



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*sigh*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This really sucks.

Is this injury serious? Any idea how much time will he need to recovery?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

don't know. he was limping off the court on his own power but this is the main reason why the mavs traded for jamison and walker. dirk JUST CAN'T STAY HEALTHY anymore


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does he wear ankle braces at all? Just wondering...


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

not that I can tell he doesn't. He's back in there now. Thank god. His ankles are extremely weak


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I think that Dirk played way too much games during the last years. He had three summers where he couldn't get a rest like most other NBA-players because he played form the German national team at teh European Championships in 2001 and 2003 and the World Championship in 2002. 
Dirk already said that he won't play for Germany in the qualifying tournament for the Euro 2005 next year, so I hope that he will take next summer to recover completely.


----------



## Ajacks (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirk looks better with long hair.:yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm trying to grow my hair out like Dirk used to have it.

:uhoh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i'm trying to grow my hair out like Dirk used to have it.
> 
> :uhoh:


Maybe you can party with the Spice Girls and Nash's friends too then.

-Petey


----------

